# Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?



## Administrator (29. Oktober 2004)

*Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## onliner (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Wäre schön wenn das verwirklicht würde. So ein Anfang mit einem Boklett zum einlegen 

Dieser dann unterteilt in OS, Spiele, Tricks u.s.w. oder ich mach mir wie gewohnt selbst die mühe


----------



## Nightelf (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Vor ein paar Jahren gab es das doch noch. Und jetzt die Frage, ob die Leser das nicht vielleicht doch wiederhaben wollen? Kommt ja sehr früh... Ich hab' übrigens für Nein gestimmt, da ich das Zeug eh nicht raustrenne. Wenn die Seiten aber wieder mit einer Perforation versehen würden, damit man sie leicht raustrennen kann, dann würde mich das nicht stören.


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Ich habe mit Nein gestimmt, da der 'Probelauf' vor ein geraumer Zeit mir heute die Nachteile aufzeigt. 
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen die Tipps und Tricks zu DK2 gesucht, in der Liste der PCG fand ich schnell in welcher Ausgabe sich diese befanden. Flugs durchforstete ich diese Ausgabe doch, ihr ahnt es sicher schon, ausgerechnet die DK2 -Tipps waren herausgetrennt und sind heute nicht mehr auffindbar


----------



## gliderpilot (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				Dreiundsiebziger am 29.10.2004 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen die Tipps und Tricks zu DK2 gesucht, in der Liste der PCG fand ich schnell in welcher Ausgabe sich diese befanden. Flugs durchforstete ich diese Ausgabe doch, ihr ahnt es sicher schon, ausgerechnet die DK2 -Tipps waren herausgetrennt und sind heute nicht mehr auffindbar



...und weil soetwas sehr leicht passiert, habe ich noch nie irgendwelche Seiten aus der PCG herausgetrennt und ich werd es auch sicherlich niemals machen!

Deshalb: Nein!


----------



## onliner (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				gliderpilot am 29.10.2004 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dreiundsiebziger am 29.10.2004 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr könnt einem echt die Euphorie nehmen    *schüff*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Würde ich sehr begrüßen, wenn es wieder gehen würde. Einfach die Seiten vorperforieren, so daß diejenigen, welche die Tipps sammeln, rausnehmen können und alle andern lassen sie eben im Heft.


----------



## blutrichter (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Ich trenne die nie raus. Macht das Heft kaputt. Gut, man muß es nicht machen... aber dann sollte keine zu leichte Perforation gewählt werden.
Viel wichtiger sind bedruckte DVD-Hüllen.


----------



## Asta (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Ich würde es gut finden, früher hab ich die Tips-Seiten zu den Spielen, die ich brauche auch rausgenommen und dann schön ordentlich in einer Ringmappe gesammelt.


----------



## Thunderhawk (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

unbedingt JA!!
Ich sammle die Seiten in extra Ordnern, seit es sie gibt, und mit dem Teppichmesser geht das raustrennen ziemlich bescheiden.
Und die, die sie drin lassen wollen sollte es ja nich stören, muss ja nich allzu stark perforiert sein, aber eben ein wenig.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				SYSTEM am 29.10.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich werfe das Heft (das ich nur kaufe, wenn eine gute Vollversion beiligt) eh nach einiger Zeit in den Papiermüll.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.10.2004 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 29.10.2004 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich würde die tips und tricks lieber komplett aus dem heft nehmen und als 
pdf auf die cd/dvd mit draufschmeissen. und zwar erwische ich mich immer wieder, das man beim durchblättern immer wieder ein "auge" riskiert,
obwohl man es ja eigentlich garnicht will. so muss man sich wenigstens die mühe machen die cd ins laufwerk zu legen.


----------



## Andre04 (3. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

[/quote]
ich würde die tips und tricks lieber komplett aus dem heft nehmen und als 
pdf auf die cd/dvd mit draufschmeissen. und zwar erwische ich mich immer wieder, das man beim durchblättern immer wieder ein "auge" riskiert,
obwohl man es ja eigentlich garnicht will. so muss man sich wenigstens die mühe machen die cd ins laufwerk zu legen. [/quote]
^^
hast recht


----------



## peterabraham (3. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

ich würde die tips und tricks lieber komplett aus dem heft nehmen und als 
pdf auf die cd/dvd mit draufschmeissen. und zwar erwische ich mich immer wieder, das man beim durchblättern immer wieder ein "auge" riskiert,
obwohl man es ja eigentlich garnicht will. so muss man sich wenigstens die mühe machen die cd ins laufwerk zu legen. [/quote]
^^
hast recht  [/quote]

na dann bleibt ja irgendwann gar nix mehr im heft und die pcgames erscheint dann nur noch auf dvd


----------



## Solon25 (3. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				UTDARKCTF am 29.10.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde die tips und tricks lieber komplett aus dem heft nehmen und als
> pdf auf die cd/dvd mit draufschmeissen. und zwar erwische ich mich immer wieder, das man beim durchblättern immer wieder ein "auge" riskiert,
> obwohl man es ja eigentlich garnicht will. so muss man sich wenigstens die mühe machen die cd ins laufwerk zu legen.



Naja, die eigentlichen Tips&Tricks sind bei mir z.B. die "Starthilfen" wie man am besten beginnt usw. bei WiSims und RTS Games. Du schaust wohl in die Lösungen? Das macht man aber nicht  (oder selten wenn man nicht weiter kommt). Was ganz wegfallen kann wären die Cheats


----------



## Gunter (3. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				blutrichter am 29.10.2004 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel wichtiger sind bedruckte DVD-Hüllen.


STIMMT!


----------



## ralf-wiggum (6. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				UTDARKCTF am 29.10.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde die tips und tricks lieber komplett aus dem heft nehmen und als
> pdf auf die cd/dvd mit draufschmeissen. und zwar erwische ich mich immer wieder, das man beim durchblättern immer wieder ein "auge" riskiert,
> obwohl man es ja eigentlich garnicht will. so muss man sich wenigstens die mühe machen die cd ins laufwerk zu legen.



wenn ich mal die tricks für ein spiel brauche, dann lese ich sie doch BEIM spielen, ich hätte keine lust ständig zu der tipps-datei zu wechseln.
und bei den tinten preisen würde ich auch nichts ausdrucken.
also würde ich die tricks gar nicht mehr nutzen, wenn sie auf dvd wären und das ist sehr traurig.

weniger tipps&tricks/cheats, mehr eastereggs!!!


----------



## Solon25 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				ralf-wiggum am 06.11.2004 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> UTDARKCTF am 29.10.2004 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Es kommt ja auch kein Tips&Tricks Heft mehr, kannst ja mailen und ins Forum schreiben wie du willst, keine Reaktion...   
Ich täusche mich wohl nicht, wenn seit dem Heft 12/04 die T&T Sparte abgespeckt hat?...    Liegt vielleicht daran, das T&T Spezialist Florian W. net mehr da ist... 1 weg, schon Chaos..

Aber nächste Woche kommt ja ein neues GS T&T Sonderheft.. Die haben wenigstens immer einer Rubrik "Eastereggs" dabei. Versteckte Level oder das mit Drizzt in Baldurs Gate 2, weiss ich nur daher. Sowas fehlt von Seiten der PCG noch...


----------



## Wunderheiler (6. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Ich fänds auch besser, wenn man die Tipps und Tricks komplett auf DVD pressen würde (mich würd ein komplettes wegfallen auch nicht stören) und statt dessen den Platz für Test usw. nutzt...

Daher 
[X] Nein, Tipps und Tricks interessieren mich nicht


----------



## maxx2003 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.10.2004 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 29.10.2004 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte damals auch die pcgh gekauft, aber seit 2002 nicht mehr.
Ist nicht mehr interessant geworden.


----------



## Datenvampire (8. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Ich habe auch mit Ja gestimmt. Denn ich habe mir extra 27 Ordner dafür zugelegt, damit ich sie richtig einordnen kann.
Dazu sollte es übrigends so geändert werden, dass nicht auf einer Seite zwei Lösungen/T&T stehen. Es ergibt bei mir immer Probleme beim Einordnen, da ich dann nicht weiss wie ich das machen soll.


Datenvampire


----------



## chrisl1802 (8. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				SYSTEM am 29.10.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



als pdf wäre schon praktisch. die könnte man dann in einen ordner auf der platte packen.


es wäre außerdem nett, wenn die alten ausgaben als pdf auf der cd/dvd wären. dann könnte man endlich die stapel alte zeitschriften entsorgen.

gruss
chris


----------



## Blasius (9. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Mir egal.

Wenn ich Tipps & Tricks benötige, dann schau ich schnell irgendwo im Internet nach und wühle nicht alte Zeitschriften durch (sofern sie nicht ohnehin schon im Papiermüll sind) oder lege mir am Ende noch nen Ordner an, in den ich die rausgerissenen Tipps abhefte.


----------



## csad2775 (9. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				SYSTEM am 29.10.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



war doch früher schon mal so das man die lösungen herausnehmen konnte...oder täsuch ich mich da..????


----------



## PasiPower (9. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				chrisl1802 am 08.11.2004 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 29.10.2004 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde es weiter im Heft behalten. Nur ein bisschen pervoration wär wohl das beste, dass es nicht rausfliegt, und dass die, die es wollen nicht mit dem Teppichmesser ran müssen *g*
Man kann ja das zusätzlich noch auf DVD machen, zu der ich auch noch Kritik hab: Kann man eigentlich keine DoubleLayer Dvds nehmen? Das mit dem Umdrehen ist sehr umständlich.
Ein paar mehr Eastereggs würden auch gut tun!

Gruß
Ps:Ich hab gestimmt, dass ich es nicht brauch, des zum herausnehmen.


----------



## ralf-wiggum (11. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				Solon25 am 06.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ralf-wiggum am 06.11.2004 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gott schütze dich und alle die gegen pdf-files sind.


----------



## mwworldde (22. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

mir ist es zwar egal, ob perforiert oder nicht.
Ich mach mir auch die mühe und schneid sie herraus.
Denn alle Tipps & tricks Seiten seit 1995 sind bei mir sortier A-Z.
Und das soll auch so bleiben.

*Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn die Buchstaben A-Z wieder auf den Rand gedruckt werden würden.*

Und wenn es geht keine Werbung direkt zwischen den Tipps.
Das ist jedoch zweitrangig

danke


----------



## docsnyder08 (25. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				chrisl1802 am 08.11.2004 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 29.10.2004 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seh ich auch so.
allerdings nicht statt der T&T im heft, sondern zusätzlich als pdf und bitte nicht nach ausgaben sortiert, sondern für jedes spiel einzelne pdfs, sonst sucht man sich ja blöde. sollte nicht so viel aufwand sein und man kann sich für die T&T für seine spiele gut sortierte ordner auf der hd anlegen


----------



## AlienViech (28. November 2004)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*



			
				Dreiundsiebziger am 29.10.2004 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit Nein gestimmt, da der 'Probelauf' vor ein geraumer Zeit mir heute die Nachteile aufzeigt.
> Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen die Tipps und Tricks zu DK2 gesucht, in der Liste der PCG fand ich schnell in welcher Ausgabe sich diese befanden. Flugs durchforstete ich diese Ausgabe doch, ihr ahnt es sicher schon, ausgerechnet die DK2 -Tipps waren herausgetrennt und sind heute nicht mehr auffindbar



da bist du aber selber schuld, ich trenn immer die tricks und lösungen raus die ich brauch und hefte die dann in einer mappe ab. so geht auch nix verloren!


----------



## Oguzhan (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Möchten Sie die Tipps & Tricks aus dem Heft heraustrennen und sammeln?*

Ich möchte mein heft nehmen und 1n den mÜll Schme1*en


----------

